# English Translation of the Majority Text?



## BibleCyst (Feb 23, 2011)

As you guys know, the Critical Text is more than adequately represented in the English language. The Textus Receptus is represented by the KJV and (arguably) the NKJV. As far as I can tell after extensive internet searching, there is no real English representative of the Majority Text. There are public domain MT Bibles, such as the World English Bible, but nothing with real qualified translators and what is out is pretty hard to find published. I read that the HCSB was originally suppost to be MT, but it had a change in leadership. My question is, does anybody know of any plans out there to make a real MT translation?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 23, 2011)

Maurice Robinson works with the MT and has stated that he would love to work on translating it, but nobody has stepped forward to get the ball rolling yet.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 23, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Maurice Robinson works with the MT and has stated that he would love to work on translating it, but nobody has stepped forward to get the ball rolling yet.


Does he have a web site calling for such an endeavor?

AMR


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 23, 2011)

I do not think he has a website dedicated to the idea, but I could be wrong. Let me look around and I will let you know.

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------

KJV Only Debate Blog » KJV Only Debate Blog Interviews Dr. Maurice Robinson, pt. 3

This interview occurred in August of last year and here does not mention a website dedicated to the idea and says the only thing holding back the translation is funding.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 24, 2011)

Jay P. Green's Literal Translation is based on the TR. 


Amazon.com: KJ3 Literal Translation New Testament (9781589604728): Jay P. Green Sr.: Books


----------



## Grillsy (Feb 24, 2011)

nleshelman said:


> Jay P. Green's Literal Translation is based on the TR.
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: KJ3 Literal Translation New Testament (9781589604728): Jay P. Green Sr.: Books



Is there a typo on the cover?


----------

